# packaging resource



## HeatherLHC (Aug 17, 2007)

I found this link and liked some of theproducts. Thought it might help those looking for packaging and labeling ideas:

Americas Gift Show


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for posting the link


----------



## Cornellious (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow, thats some really handy info and links there. Thanks a bunch


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

great link for custom packaging..

thanks for sharing


----------



## wafferice (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks for the post! That's very helpful


----------

